

Black/white pics 2 color painter (done with jquery/canvas) - magichacker
http://www.barbafan.de/farbzauber/tiere

======
magichacker
yeah, it's an iteration of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880364> with
another pic algo and the FF performance fixed (which lead to a completely
rewrite of the image editing logic...) (+ cooler images) - maybe you like it.

